# Spiny flower mantis



## Tunedbeat (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to thank Yen for delivery these beauties.

First set is a sub-adult male,

















Sub-adult female,
















Last one, close up on the male.






Enjoy.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 22, 2008)

wicked shots..what rig u using?


----------



## Gurd (Feb 22, 2008)

Some great shots there


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 22, 2008)

yep..sharp as heck and great colour.what camara u using/rig ? and lens? and flash&gt;? also where did u shoot them?


----------



## empusapennata (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always been fascinated by these creatures and liked pictures of them, nice BG. Excellent picture of that cunning looking mantis. Regards


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that P.W. or P. Ocellata

Excellent shots BTW!!


----------



## Pelle (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice photo's!

It's P. wahlbergii, look at the right corner of the pictures


----------



## joossa (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the budwings... Great shots!


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 22, 2008)

Pelle said:


> Very nice photo's!It's P. wahlbergii, look at the right corner of the pictures


Yeah they are P. wahlbergii, though I'm still new to mantids I don't know how you tell the difference between the two. And, thanks everyone! Hopefully, I can add more to my collection.


----------



## andy hood (Feb 22, 2008)

stunning mantids and great photo's


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 22, 2008)

Oooops lol!

I saw the calligraphic writing in the bottom corner, and without even taking time to read it I just assumed it was the photagrapher's sig.

Absolutely beautiful mantids.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome awesome photos!


----------



## king_frog (Feb 23, 2008)

Those pictures are seriously amazing. The colours are great.

I want some spiny flowers so bad


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Excellent pics and specimen(s).  These are the most interesting mantids in my opinion when it comes to appearance...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike, glad to see they are doing well for you, i could have dumped some more _P. wahlbergii _nymphs for you to help me with


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Feeding pics,


----------

